# 98 sentra se updated pics (no tints)



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

tell me what u think.
tints or not tints???


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very clean. Either way it'll look good. Keep it up.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

defintely like the wheels. Kind of reminds me of a wheels that I have. hmmmm......

The green is cool. You dont see many green cars and if you do, its all riced out with neon green or something. Thumbs up on a clean ride!

James


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Sweet ride bro... keep it clean. BTW, I'd stay with no tints.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, you should definately tint it. I got no tint here, and for us both being Florida guys, I can relate that tint is a necessity.

But it is really, really clean. I assume that you got the bumpers and rear light section from a 99SE. I love that 98SE, I saw one the other day, and it is awesome b/c it is so rare to see the Sentra SE around.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

it looks real good with no tint...really really clean..but tint is always good....


----------



## DreSEL (Aug 28, 2003)

I love your car with or without tints. I prefer tints though. My car has the lightest paper all around and I love it. I think it's 50%.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

leave it the color it is especially since it matches the trees and grass I think that's cool. And definitely tint it. I have seen very few B14's that color green stay with a unique color.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

nice drop and wheels! i agree it looks good with or without tint, but maybe for security reasons you may want to some tint on that.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

what rims are those?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sweet ride dude! :thumbup: it looks clean without those tints


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice SE,

I think it may look good with a light tint. What size rims are those?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Very nice car. I really like your grille. Where did you get it? I want something to replace the grille (or lack of) on my 99 SE. Yours looks as good as any I have seen for the SE.

Anybody ever comment on the SE-R badges??


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

how low did you drop you car?


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

its lowered 2.25 in the front and 2 in the rear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, that's low. Do you have camber plates or are you just wearing out the insides of your tires? What suspension you got to get that low? GC coilovers?


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i have a camber correction kit in the front that keeps the wheels nice and straight, in the back the wheels stay straight no matter what . Im running dropzone springs and KYB gr-2 Struts/shocks with trimmed bumpstops.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sounds good as far as the camberkit and bumpstops. Don't know much about the springs, but you need AGX shocks on there. GR-2's only work well @ stock height.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

dude that grill is dope. where did you get it? i also want to give you mad props on your ride. nice and CLEAN!


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I like your front bumper. Is that a stock SE bumper and if so what year?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE and CLEAN, keep it this way, forget the bodykit and groundeffect stuff.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

PHILLY-KID said:


> *I like your front bumper. Is that a stock SE bumper and if so what year? *


 that's the 99 bumper.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks 1997

I think i might have to try and get one of those. I like how itt goes with the SE side skirts.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

beautiful car

i will stay without the tint


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*BE AWARE!*

This thread has been dug up (5 months since last post).


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i thought KYB GR-2 were okay up to 2" drop? have them coming to go with some H&R springs, which will be about 1.5" drop, for my 99 sentra se...do i need to be looking into camber correction or bumpstops?

what rims/tires do you have on this?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> that's the 99 bumper.



so is this! can't wait to piant/install it..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy old post!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> holy old post!



didn't you know it's "cool" to dig up old posts?  even better, i got to post a picture of my _beautiful_ 98SE bumper!


----------

